# Monaco GP, should be scrapped??



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Really enjoying this years F1 season up to now, but..

The Monaco GP has to be the most boring of the season, how can it stay in the calendar when there's ZERO overtaking?? I really can't remember seeing a good one.

The biggest chance of a change of position is the pit stops.

I know all about 'tradition' and 'the glamour', but surely it's all about racing at the end of the day?? Money talks I guess.

Rant over!!:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

IMHO, it's the best in the calender. Agree, not many chances for overtaking, but when there is, its normally exciting to watch.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Not a chance. It the Blue Ribbon event and part of F1's history. 

You'll be asking to shut the Nurburgring next :doublesho !


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing how aggressive Hamilton will be today, surely some overtaking from him.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

The Monaco GP will never be scrapped as its history is legendary. It might offer few overtaking opportunities but the spectacle is awesome, with cars doing 175mph on the tight twisty streets in the harbour.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

^^^ Amen! He's on a charge :driver:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the Monaco circuit.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I love the idea of the Monaco grand prix, but as a watching consumer, there is little to get excited about. Perhaps today we might see a few scraps to change my mind.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Monaco is about the glitz the glamour and then the racing , I think it's one of the best , it is everything F1 holds in tradition


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

OMG you could never scrap this circuit not only the history of the race but it's an amazing circuit which gets the drivers really thinking! 

Plus it's not zero overtaking there will be some  

I can't wait to hear them scream GO.... 

Here's to an amazing race and I can't wait to be there next year!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

There will be more over taking this year than others i recon, with things like the KURS & DRS.


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Sheriff said:


> Really enjoying this years F1 season up to now, but..
> 
> The Monaco GP has to be the most boring of the season, how can it stay in the calendar when there's ZERO overtaking?? I really can't remember seeing a good one.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, eat ur words now mate...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

White-r26 said:


> Ha ha, eat ur words now mate...


Awesome race so far. :driver:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

White-r26 said:


> Ha ha, eat ur words now mate...


Fairdo's, I regret saying that now.

I've seen 4 overtaking manouveres in 45 laps, great racing.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

The Sheriff said:


> Fairdo's, I regret saying that now.
> 
> I've seen 4 overtaking manouveres in 45 laps, great racing.


Fair play to you bud :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I wasnt looking forward to Monaco as i thought it would be boring.

Munch munch chomp chomp.............that is me, eating my words.

Good race today Come on Fernando!!!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Boring race...... LOL


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Monaco is the best in the calendar I think. I stand by what I said earlier it's a track that makes the drivers think and make it challenging and interesting for both the driver and the viewer. 

I think it would be a shame if the fia decided the sport had out grown the track simply for the history let alone the amazing race we get to watch year after year!


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I'm watching allready more as 30 years Formula 1 and have to agree that overall Monaco is the most boring circuit regarding overtaking actions.
However it's also the most glamorous and has the most history, so I don't think they will ever take it out.

I like Spa, Nürburgring, Silverstone and Monza the most of all circuits.


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

F1 is a business at the end of the day and A LOT of business and deals are made on the Monaco GP Week/Weekend. It's the highlight for most sponsors with a huge amount of networking going on behind the scenes. Not forgetting that Prince Albert is a huuuuge F1 fan. For those reasons alone Monaco will remain for a very long time.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Sheriff said:


> Fairdo's, I regret saying that now.
> 
> I've seen 4 overtaking manouveres in 45 laps, great racing.


I think there was 4 overtaking moves in the whole of last season!

On that kind of circuit you should be happy! Did I not dream that until the Red Flag we were in for the best finish to a F1 race ever!

3 drivers 2 losing tyres and time and one in the zone waiting for his time to pounce! If it wasn't for the RF we'd be saying it was one of the greatest races of all time!

I thought yesterday was simply immense just ruined by a crash and a RF nothing much you can do about that. F1 would be a much sorrier place without Monaco.

Are you trying to tell me Turkey is more exciting than Monaco! Come on! They had about 5 fans there!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Was Hamilton on a Kamikaze mission on Sunday or was it Destruction Derby? Jeez, looked like me driving on the Xbox bumping into everyone! :lol:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

F1 is utterly boring at the best of times, but the restart rules just made it a boring joke!

Thank god the TT starts this week.


----------



## kod81 (May 11, 2011)

I think Monaco GP should stay in the calendar. A proper driver's track


----------

